# From someone who finished the 100 day program with Mikes Tapes...



## Guest (Jan 29, 2001)

I stuck with the program and finished it several months ago. I cant say enough about the tapes. My own experience was a positive one.Being new to hypnotherapy, I was open to anything that might help me cope with my IBS symptoms.I found the tapes very relaxing and looked forward to listening to Mikes soothing voice during each session.If life gets too stressful, I can still reflect on what I have learned from his tapes. I encourage anyone thinking of trying this, to do it.Be sure to realize the committment you will be getting into, though. You must stay regimented and true to yourself..the 100 days will fly by quickly...at least it did for me.It was never a chore to listen to the tapes. I truly did look forward it.Good luck to all!Michelle


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Michelle:That's great! I know what you mean about thoroughly enjoying the tapes. I was sad when the 100 days was over, but I still listen to them several times a week just to relax to.







JeanG


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2001)

Hi Michelle,Thank you for your supporting words, I'm sure they will help others







Best RegardsMike


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks for posting this Michelle. The encouragement you shared is just another affirmation for me. It makes me want to save $ faster to get them & gives me a clearer sense that this is an option for me.







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks Michelle, and glad the tapes helped.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Michelle,I'm so glad to hear that you are doing better. You might want to tell your story on the post for successes. I have to do the same. Actually, I wrote out a detailed post, but somehow it got lost in cyberspace. I'll have to try again. It will be a good place for newbies to read about our successes.PS: Are you looking forward to your trip out here? Weather has been fabulous, in the 80s last week, but around 65 this weekend.AZ


----------

